# 16 premier trans temp gauge



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

Does the 2016 premier have a way to read trans temp?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The Scan Gauge II is popular with Cruze diesel owners and has a couple dozen parameters including Trans Fluid Temp (TFT). Works with all 2016 vehicles, no known exceptions.

https://www.scangauge.com/products/scangauge-ii/

Also find discussion here: 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------

